# Migration auf Dovecot



## Quest (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
da der Haupt-Webserver bei mir momentan zusätzlich auch noch einige Maildomains mit Courier am Laufen hat habe ich eine neue VE aufgesetzt und mit Dovecot für ISPConfig installiert.

Das Teil wäre jetzt soweit fertig, muss nur noch der Bestand an Domains jetzt rüber.

Problem 1: 
Unterschiedliche Server
Ok, dank OpenVZ Umgebung kein großes Problem, ich könnte einfach das Verzeichnis var/vmail aus dem /vz/private Verzeichnis der einen VE zur anderen kopieren. Aber es geht ja weiter mit 

Problem 2:
courier -> dovecot
Da Dovecot ja eine ganz andere Verzeichnisstruktur hat dürfte hier die Migration wahrscheinlich etwas komplizierter werden?!
Momentan hab ich noch keine rechte Idee was ich hier machen könnte.

Problem 3: 
Datenhaltung in ISPConfig3
Ich muss ja sämtliche Maildomains händisch löschen, für den anderen Server wieder anlegen und alle Postfächer, Weiterleitungen etc. meiner Kunden wieder neu hinterlegen.
Anschließend sollte ich wohl alle anrufen und ihnen ihr neues E-Mail Passwort mitteilen, weil ich das alte ja nicht kenne und die Mailboxen neu erstellen muss.

Gibt es ein paar Kniffe mit denen ich mir diese Migration etwas einfacher oder weniger fehleranfällig machen kann?
Ist eine Maildomain-Migration von einem Server auf einen anderen per ISPConfig geplant?
Wenn ein solches Feature irgendwann die nächsten 12 Monate oder so geplant ist, dann lasse ich erst mal einfach alles so weiterlaufen wie es jetzt ist.

Grüße aus Augsburg


----------



## Till (14. Juni 2012)

Schau mal bitte hier:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/inst...config-2-courier-durch-dovecot-ersetzen-5916/


----------



## Quest (14. Juni 2012)

Ein wunderschönes Skript.
Danke schon mal dafür.

Allerdings ist ja das Problem noch, dass die Mailkonten auch noch auf einen anderen Server müssen.
Ist es möglich die Maildomains per API in ISPConfig 'umzuhängen' auf den neuen Server?


----------



## Till (14. Juni 2012)

Mit der API solltest Du die server_id der betroffenen Records ändern können, auch wenn dies über das ISPconfig Interface nicht möglich ist. Hab es aber noch nicht getestet.


----------

